# Yogurt - Uh...ooops?



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I've made yogurt many times. Recently, I had a quart of it straining. I usually only do this for part of a day, to get the consistency I like for breakfast yogurt. Anyway, Life happened, and it ended up being a day and a half before I could get to it. 

Never fear, I had a second quart of un-strained yogurt, so I thought I'd just mix them together, and get about the consistency I was going for. Dumped both in a big bowl and got out the immersion blender. Right after I began to blend, it turned as liquid as milk!

WHAT?! Is there some kind of yogurt law of physics I was unaware of?

I put as much as would fit back in the strainer - we'll see what happens by this evening.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

netskyblue said:


> WHAT?! Is there some kind of yogurt law of physics I was unaware of?


A yogurt that is in motion, tends to stay in motion? 

I don't know but it seems like it might have something to do with breaking up the protein strands when you mixed them.
Someone that knows more about organic chemistry might know the answer. Maybe a cheese maker.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree, maybe the immersion blender played a role. I just did the same thing this weekend! Mixed together almost a cream cheese consistency with an unstrained jar using a wire wisk, worked well. 

If it doesn't come back to life, if you have chickens they will love it!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Keifer southerland. Still yogurt, just seriously annoyed.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

use it for smoothies


----------

